

FORTRAN subroutine for rotation of three-dimensional line figures (1970) [pdf] - dylanrw
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19700023358.pdf

======
thearn4
It's nice to see a Fortran code this old factored and presented properly as a
subroutine! Other legacy Fotran codes are not very modular (at least this has
been my experience).

~~~
walshemj
The NAG Numerical Algorithm Group's FORTAN routines where fairly good and its
direct descendant is still avaible.

[http://www.nag.co.uk/numeric/fl/FLdescription.asp](http://www.nag.co.uk/numeric/fl/FLdescription.asp)

------
walshemj
An example of really bad use of statement labels - the convention I was taught
was to use 7000 and 8000 for input and output (format statements) and to use
6000 for goto's

Start at 6000 and go up in increments of 10 or 100 and to use 6999 for the
last label in a routine.

so when you wanted to exist a subroutine or function you would use GOTO 6999.

~~~
julian_t
I'm not so sure about the "really bad"... I started programming in Fortran in
1973 and have never come across that convention before. Never seen any code
that uses it, either, come to that ;-)

~~~
walshemj
It was what I was taught when I worked at a top level Rnd company based on
campus at CIT.

And we also used it at BT where Fortran 77 was used in one of the Billing
systems.

It might be a more UK thing

